# DVD Review NSX VIII  Ceased and Desist



## Phil Claus (10. Dezember 2004)

DVD Review NSX VIII  Ceased and Desist

Todd Digger Fiander stellt mit NSX VIII den neuesten Teil der Kultmountainbike Videoserie vor. NSX steht für North Shore Extreme, und genau dies bekommt man geboten, die sickesten Stunts, gnarliest Lines, und besten Rider von der Geburtsstätte des Freeridings in B.C., Canada. 

Wer denkt, dass er bereits alles gesehen hat, was der North Shore zu bieten hat, sieht sich getäuscht. Todd Fiander hat wieder einmal eine Off-Season genutzt, um immer neue, noch kreativere und herausfordernde Stunts in die Wälder des North Shore zu integrieren. Keine Frage, die Trails setzen den Masstab, und die besten Rider des North Shores, wie Wade Simmons, Tyler Klassen, Dangerous Dan Cowan, Mike Laudrum, Geoff Gulevich, NSMB.com Teamrider Ryan Newman, Jerry Willows, Ryan Hayes, sowie viele der Next Generation von Ridern zeigen wie man diese unglaublichen Stunts sogar mit Style und New School Moves überleben kann. 

Dazu Coverage von den Slopstyle Events in B.C., DH und 4X Action mit Cedria Garcia, Dirt Jumping vom Feinsten mit Kyle Strait, Backflips von Hannah Leigh Steffens, yeah, she is a girl, and she rocks, und man hat die Zutaten für ein Killer Video. Stunts wie The Dirt Chute, Stump Jump, The Wall/Ring, The New Roller Coaster zeigen einmal mehr, dass der Kreativität der Trailbuilder und Rider offensichtlich keine Grenzen gesetzt sind. Youve gotta see it to believe it.

Die Bonus Section ist ein Muss für alle Trailbuilder, und solche, die es noch werden wollen. Was immer Ihr über Trails, Stunts, und ganz besondere das Bauen dieser wissen müsst, wird am Beispiel der einzelnen Stunts erklärt. Die Hinweise und Anregungen, die die Erfahrungen von Jahrzehnten von Trailbuilding reflektieren sind alleine den Kauf dieser DVD wert.

Mein Tip, bestellt bei NSMB.com (Click here to order). Aus mehreren Gründen, a. die Jungs sind günstig und zuverlässig, b. haben Titel schneller verfügbar als die Europäischen Anbieter, c. NSMB.com  führt Titel, die bei uns nicht erhältlich sind, und last, but not least, die Jungs dort sind einfach super, sei es als Infoquelle, oder einfach nur dem Fakt, dass Sie soviel für uns Mountainbiker und den Sport tun, nur weil sie davon überzeugt sind, von Bikern für Biker. Support our buddies. They rock.

Ride hard, ride free

Phil Claus
a.k.a. The Eurosquirrel

Ich weiss aus eigener Erfahrung und meiner Arbeit für einige Mountainbikefilmproduktionen, wie schwer es ist, ein solches Produkt auf den Markt zu bringen. Um uns auch weiterhin Filme sichern zu können an denen wir unsere Freude haben, kauft bitte eure eigenen Kopien der Filme, don't copy or download them, thanks.


----------



## dertutnix (10. Dezember 2004)

schön, dass du dich wenigstens zum werbetrommelschlagen mal wieder zeigst ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil Claus (11. Dezember 2004)

@der tut nix
Well, I am kind of busy, i.e. different projects, trail maintenace, riding, but for a good cause I even hit my keyboard to participate. And, making you guys aware of a great new film, service, or party (NWD V premiere @ the Bodensee) I still consider one of my duties.

Happy trails


----------



## Dirt Gott (11. Dezember 2004)

hey phil   gibbet vlt. ein trailer vom film?


----------



## HEAVYDUTY (11. Dezember 2004)

......


----------



## HEAVYDUTY (11. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Phil,
also, nichts für ungut mein Freund, aber warum babbelst du dauernd auf englisch? Man, dir trieft ja die ganze coolness aus den Ohren.


----------



## Phil Claus (14. Dezember 2004)

Hi Dirt Gott,

Sorry, no teaser, but CLICK HERE, and you'll find all kinds of MTB teasers.

@Heavy Duty
You don't know me, do you?


----------



## Top-Wattequillt (15. Dezember 2004)

HEAVYDUTY schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Phil,
> also, nichts für ungut mein Freund, aber warum babbelst du dauernd auf englisch? Man, dir trieft ja die ganze coolness aus den Ohren.



ja mensch hastes nicht mitbekommen oder wa???? die käufer von rockies bekommen in 2005 sozusagen als bonus einen englischkurs dazu.      also entweder rocky kaufen oder bei der volkshochschule anmelden....aber die protektoren mitnehmen, damit jeder weiss, warum ihr hier seid....  

so, always keep the rubberside down, yeaaaaahhhhhh


----------

